# How to make a 'quick buck' in current markets?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well? Let's hear some ideas.


----------



## Moneytoo (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm still trying to digest this post, so if you can understand it - it's yours lol:



dlhunter said:


> The best approach is to sell one standard deviation option for higher probability and additional income, but only when implied volatility is high.
> As of this writing, AAPL vol at 35 which is considered low (and its better to buy options vs selling).
> One std deviation call will have Delta 16, and the best duration to sell is around 45-50 days out - premium comes in nicely on a daily basis - called theta burn
> So, its best to sell Feb 115c


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

It's winter time. Canvass your neighbourhood to do some snow shoveling.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Would you ask your doctor how to make a quick buck in surgery? Investing is a skill like any other. You have to know what you are doing. Once you know the ropes, there are times when you spot an opportunity where you can make some fast easy money. Such opportunities might come along every month or two.

I know one investor who loves to spot opportunities like you are looking for. One he made a lot of money out of, was the Volkswagen scandal. When it hit the news he went short the stock and made a nice chunk of change over the next couple of weeks. Here is the chart of it. The scandal broke September 18. Notice how the stock price dropped like a rock while volume sky rocketed. https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=VOW.DE

If you knew the options business and the stock business, that was a sure thing. You didn't have to be a genius to figure out the stock was going to take a bath, once the story hit the news. Deals like that come around several times a year but you have to keep your eyes peeled and you have to know how to take advantage of them.

Sorry I don't know any 'sure things' right now but they aren't hard to find - big scandals like that are front page news on every financial paper and web site. You just need to jump in quick when you see them.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

bought TCK.b yesterday -sold to-day for a quick 7.7% gain
bought FM also yesterday - sold to-day for a quick 11% profit


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you have a stock trading account and do you know anything about options?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Convince people you're an investment guru, get them to give you money for investing in their behalf...mock up some phone returns, send it to them, get them to tell their friends...

A guy named Ponzi developed it a long time ago...usually goes really well for a quick buck, then you wind up staring on shows like American Greed...as a bonus, once you're caught, you get free room, board, clothing, medical for the next 10 years to life.

The other idea is put it all on "black" 48-49% of the time (depending on the wheel) you are guaranteed to double your money in under a minute.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Guess right, use leverage.


----------



## pacman (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the best thread I've read in a while


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

One typical way is to find a strong established trend, and ride it for a bit (trend following). Some believe this gives you greater than the usual 50/50 odds. I've had some successes in very long term trend following, but it's never worked for me in the short term so I can't advise doing this.

Examples:

1. Long the USD. You can play this by using gambits
2. Short commodities. For example short DBC
3. Short Latin America. For example short ILF or EWZ
4. Short junk bonds, JNK or HYG

If you want a really wild ride, speculate on ASHR which is a good proxy for the Shanghai Composite index. Talk about a lottery ticket.

I am doing the first trade but otherwise have no skin in the game. If you were to enter these, you might do:

1. Long USDCAD at 1.400
2. Short DBC at 13.13
3. Short ILF at 20.79
4. Short HYG at 80.25
5. (Not an established trend... just for fun) long ASHR at 25.96

Maybe hold it for a week or a month or two. Exits are tricky.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For what it's worth, I've had luck with trend following on the many-years time scale but that's no longer a "quick buck". You really do need a good exit strategy though, which is what people often miss.

For example, how everyone in Canada loves bank and dividend stocks. That's trend following behaviour and it's very popular among forum members.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMABILE(#5): das whut I'm talkin'bout!!


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

just bought WCP for $8.53

i'm watching ARX and CFW plus GEI to fall further

you could consider FM and CPG


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't try to make a quick buck. Investing is supposed to be boring. So many people claim to be investors but are really just pulling up a chair at the roulette table.

If anything, increase or initiate positions in high quality, stable companies that are trading cheaply. A good pick for today is Telus.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

RBull said:


> It's winter time. Canvass your neighbourhood to do some snow shoveling.



yea snowbanks will pile faster & deeper than penny profits on frightened stocks


----------



## ONoob (Jan 1, 2016)

CPA Candidate said:


> Don't try to make a quick buck. Investing is supposed to be boring. So many people claim to be investors but are really just pulling up a chair at the roulette table.
> 
> If anything, increase or initiate positions in high quality, stable companies that are trading cheaply. A good pick for today is Telus.


I think Potash is good too for long term, 10x PE, 0.4 Debt to Equity according to Morningstar.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ONoob said:


> I think Potash is good too for long term, 10x PE, 0.4 Debt to Equity according to Morningstar.



this might be a not-very-good idea, have a look at the potash thread .each:


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's some good advice on quick buck investing from the Globe and Mail.


----------



## ONoob (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi HP, I am looking at their div history, look like they were increasing steadily since 1995

http://www.dividendchannel.com/symbol/pot/

have not bought but do have a buy order in, let see if I get lucky, I usually consider myself lucky as long as the company don't disappear. :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Jargey today I bought some April AAPL put spreads and defrayed the cost by selling some February call spreads. In other words I am betting Apple will go down between now and the end of April. I put the trade on for a net credit. Will show a profit as long as AAPL stays below 106. Right now it is 100.05. Max loss if AAPL above 110 at the end of Feb, $2375. Max profit if AAPL below 90 before next April, $2625. Is this the kind of trade you are looking for?

PS if Apple confounds the experts and goes up I can avoid a loss by rolling the trade out.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ONoob said:


> Hi HP, I am looking at their div history, look like they were increasing steadily since 1995
> 
> http://www.dividendchannel.com/symbol/pot/
> 
> have not bought but do have a buy order in, let see if I get lucky, I usually consider myself lucky as long as the company don't disappear. :biggrin:




so sorry, i don't see the potash dividend history as stable in the least. In fact, the history looks distinctly unstable.

for many years - commencing in 1989 - notice the date, it was 27 long years ago - the POT divvie was only a penny or 2.

after more than 20 years of 1, 2 or 3 penny dividends, potash then managed to winch itself up to a lofty dividend level of USD .07 in 2011. Thereafter the potash divvie increased regularly to today's breathless altitude of USD .38, an aftermath of the glory days when POT common shares were worth north of $300. Thirty-eight US pennies today represent a dividend payout that some analysts regard as unsustainable.

http://www.potashcorp.com/investors/stock_information/dividend_history/


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm basically a value investor, buy and hold for the long term
however in my registered accounts , i have some play money
that's why i'm having fun with these short term trades
that's what i assume jargey is looking for


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Jargey today I bought some April AAPL put spreads and defrayed the cost by selling some February call spreads. In other words I am betting Apple will go down between now and the end of April. I put the trade on for a net credit. Will show a profit as long as AAPL stays below 106. Right now it is 100.05. Max loss if AAPL above 110 at the end of Feb, $2375. Max profit if AAPL below 90 before next April, $2625. Is this the kind of trade you are looking for?



sometimes shovelling snow is easier


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> yea snowbanks will pile faster & deeper than penny profits on frightened stocks





humble_pie said:


> sometimes shovelling snow is easier


Yep.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sometimes, though, when i'd like to obtain a few extra $$ here or there, i rush out & sell puts. It's faster & easier than shovelling snow.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> sometimes shovelling snow is easier


You also know how to "shovel" puts though.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

For what its worth, my former broker pointed out that about 30 minutes to 1 hour after the markets open is the best time to get in. That is because the market is settling orders from over night and it usually gets knocked back before the real trading of the day commences. This is mostly due to the fact that mom and pop investors are too lazy to pick an entry point to buy so instead just punch in an overnight order that is executed on market open no matter what the price is doing.

Secondly, there is a way align with automated features in the marked and ride the wave. Thats all I am going to say.

These bucks are quick, but definitely not easy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tygrus :
1. "former" broker? why? for the advice he gave you? :biggrin: just kiddin'
2. "Secondly, there is a way align with automated features in the marked and ride the wave. Thats all I am going to say." Won't you please expand on this ??? I'm curious.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

tygrus said:


> For what its worth, my former broker pointed out that about 30 minutes to 1 hour after the markets open is the best time to get in. That is because the market is settling orders from over night and it usually gets knocked back before the real trading of the day commences. This is mostly due to the fact that mom and pop investors are too lazy to pick an entry point to buy so instead just punch in an overnight order that is executed on market open no matter what the price is doing.
> 
> Secondly, there is a way align with automated features in the marked and ride the wave. Thats all I am going to say




views like this help to explain why option traders never do anything before 10:30 am & rarely get serious before 11 am


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> sometimes shovelling snow is easier


Up $163.20 for the day . So far so good.

This is an unusual trade for me. But am bearish on Apple and can afford the risk. If there is something wrong with my reasoning, would like to know what it is.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ... "Secondly, there is a way align with automated features in the marked and ride the wave. Thats all I am going to say." Won't you please expand on this ??? I'm curious.



i believe the formula looks something like this: as soon as mkt settles down, go long SHVL

then around 2 pm, start going short WUMF & PFFD


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_GD Netflix!!!_ NFLX:US $	117.68 Change Up Change:10.02 (9.31%)
see.... THIS is what I mean !!!!!
simply by betting a hundred grand on netflix today i woulda made 10 grand!!!!! netflix!!!! aaarrrgggh


----------



## moose (Nov 19, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> _GD Netflix!!!_ NFLX:US $	117.68 Change Up Change:10.02 (9.31%)
> see.... THIS is what I mean !!!!!
> simply by *betting *a hundred grand on netflix today i woulda made 10 grand!!!!! netflix!!!! aaarrrgggh


You're going to drive yourself insane in you keep thinking along these lines...


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, simple solution, just pay the big bucks for the tomorrows edition newspaper, but be vewy careful..
you could run into trouble with the Time Police.
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TimePolice


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

moose said:


> You're going to drive yourself insane in you keep thinking along these lines...



think how much more insane he'll be when he bets 100 grand on something like ChipOatLay & it plunges 10%, though


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> I am doing the first trade but otherwise have no skin in the game. If you were to enter these, you might do:
> 
> 1. Long USDCAD at 1.400
> 2. Short DBC at 13.13
> ...


So there you go, quick buck for you

1. USDCAD now at 1.4085, that's 0.61% profit in one day
2. DBC at 12.92, that's 1.60% profit in one day
3. ILF at 20.34, that's 2.16% profit in one day
4. HYG 80.25, unchanged for the day

There ya go! Quick buck


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> ..... Thereafter the potash divvie increased regularly to today's breathless altitude of USD .38, an aftermath of the glory days when POT common shares were worth north of $300. Thirty-eight US pennies today represent a dividend payout that some analysts regard as unsustainable.
> 
> http://www.potashcorp.com/investors/stock_information/dividend_history/


Perhaps you could tell us when the price of POT was "north of $300"? If you listen to analysts you aren't doing your own due diligence. 



humble_pie said:


> ..... after more than 20 years of 1, 2 or 3 penny dividends, potash then managed to winch itself up to a lofty dividend level of USD .07 in 2011. Thereafter the potash divvie increased regularly to today's breathless altitude of USD .38


You might note that between the few penny dividends of the 90's and the 7 cents in 2011, POT shares had split 18 for 1. That means your $.07 was really $1.26 on a comparative basis. 

Advice on an Internet board is worth less than you pay for it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> vewy careful..


vewy vewy cyareful


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

By the way, trying to make a quick buck (speculating, leveraged speculation etc) is particularly dangerous during bear markets.

And we seem to be in a bear market. This is the kind of environment when the floor can suddenly dropout of a stock. In bear markets, people in general are not in a buying mood nor a generous mood.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

The original question reminds me of the old joke about farming ... The best way to make a quick buck is to start with two.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

LBCfan said:


> Perhaps you could tell us when the price of POT was "north of $300"?


before its splits




> If you listen to analysts you aren't doing your own due diligence


of course investors should listen to/compare with analysts. The best ones serve as lighthouses along dangerous channels. Frankly, i do find the best analysts are far more insightful than irritable anonymii on internet chat forums.





> between the few penny dividends of the 90's and the 7 cents in 2011, POT shares had split 18 for 1. That means your $.07 was really $1.26 on a comparative basis.


no, your dates are off. From inception of dividends in 1989 to the end of 2010 - a period of 21 years - potash dividends ranged from one penny to 3 pennies.

in 2011, the dividend roughly doubled to 7 pennies, thereafter increasing by leaps & bounds to USD .38 at present. For you to claim that the 1989-2010 dividends, even pro-rated to take into account 18 splits across 21 long years, are comparable to $1.26 today, is patently absurd.

a one-penny dividend compares to 18 pennies after 18 splits. A 3-penny dividend compares to 54 pennies.

i'm standing by my view that the potash dividend is neither reliable nor stable.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> before its splits


Let's see. First split 2004 with a price of ~C$100. Second split 2007 at ~C$200 (it maxed at ~C$240 in 2008). Third split 2011 at ~C$170. When was that $300 again?





humble_pie said:


> For you to claim that the 1989-2010 dividends, even pro-rated to take into account 18 splits across 21 long years, are comparable to $1.26 today, is patently absurd.
> 
> a one-penny dividend compares to 18 pennies after 18 splits. A 3-penny dividend compares to 54 pennies.


$.07 X 18 = patently absurd

Must be the new math.

Had I bought 100 shares at the ipo and kept them, I would have received $1 quarterly thru mid 1994, $2 quarterly thru mid 1999. In 2004 I would own 200 shares and receive $3.34. In 2007, I would own 600 shares and receive about $10 quarterly. In 2007, my quarterly receipt would be $20. In 2011, I'd own 1800 shares and receive $126 quarterly. Today, my 1800 shares send me $684 quarterly.

Nope, POT didn't raise the dividend for me.



humble_pie said:


> i do find the best analysts are far more insightful than irritable anonymii on internet chat forums.


And it's easy to identify the best analysts, just as it's simple to pick the best MF managers. When your arguments fail, personal attacks are best. 


humble_pie said:


> i'm standing by my view that the potash dividend is neither reliable nor stable.


Feel free, everyone is entitled to their own opinion but not their own 'facts'. I have opinions but I don't share them since they are worth less you pay for them.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> _GD Netflix!!!_ NFLX:US $	117.68 Change Up Change:10.02 (9.31%)
> see.... THIS is what I mean !!!!!
> simply by betting a hundred grand on netflix today i woulda made 10 grand!!!!! netflix!!!! aaarrrgggh


This is the way everybody thinks when they know nothing about the stock market. You see something like that and it looks like fast easy money. AND IT IS if you know the future. BUT nobody knows the future. Try to outguess the markets. You will become a sadder but wiser man. If you were really wise you would take a tip from more experienced players and save your money.

Go back a year, 2 years, 10 years and read the predictions of the smartest experts and economists. 99 times out of 100 all you will get is a good laugh. 1 time out of 100 they hit the bull's eye and I am being generous.

Nobody can predict what the markets are going to do next. Best you can do is put the odds in your favor. Some very successful investors will tell you, only half their investments make money and sometimes less. The reason they make money is they recognize it's all a crap shoot. They look for the best shots, when they don't pan out they cut their losses quick, when they hit the jackpot they let it ride and their winners are bigger than their losers.

Take Netflix. It popped today because the company announced they are expanding into 130 new countries. If you had known beforehand that this was coming you might have made some money but you might also end up in prison for insider trading. Anybody outside the company that bought recently, it was pure luck it went their way.

I look at Netflix and see it has been in a down trend since early December and I look on this as a good chance to short it or sell some calls. I mean to sell some call spreads as soon as this run up peters out.

You could still make your $10000 in a few weeks by selling some call spreads.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

"simply by betting a hundred grand on netflix today i woulda made 10 grand!!!!! netflix!!!! aaarrrgggh"

Operative word in this sentence is BETTING. A bet implies a risk, usually a higher risk, that you will lose. What if Netflix has shed another 12%- you'd be on here carping about your loss.

On sure thing is that the market is 100% going to go up, down, or sideways tomorrow. Assign one of each to rock-paper-scissors and go to town.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Markets in for another nice size drop today, I will be stilling on the sidelines for now and keep my cash handy for any bargains. Not easy to know when to get in but some bank stocks may provide a good entry point for them.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

this is all good discussion...you guys make more sense than the geezers I have coffee with at McDonalds...
now, another question ...what's your outlook for gold , given the current market activity?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Gold will go up, unless it goes down...that barring it remains flat.

In truth, gold isn't usually an investment as it usually only is a protection of buying power. Of course, it had a really good run over the past few years, so everyone forgets how it remained flat for more than 20 years before the run...

Have you thought about insider trading? Buy a bunch of CEO's and CFO's some lunch, get them drunk and find out if they are doing any major changes in the next few days...

Of course, I can tell you exactly which stocks you should invest in today guaranteed to get you the highest returns possible, but as I'm rather busy, I'll do it right after market close okay?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> This is the way everybody thinks when they know nothing about the stock market. You see something like that and it looks like fast easy money. AND IT IS if you know the future. BUT nobody knows the future.
> 
> Try to outguess the markets. You will become a sadder but wiser man. If you were really wise you would take a tip from more experienced players and save your money ...


Maybe it is faster and easier to suggest a practice account be setup to test what is thought to be "a sure deal".

Nothing is perfect though ... my co-worker's win of eight stock market contests in a short period of time convinced him that his strategy of "buy letter A, sell after a 5% gain, move on to the next letter" would win in all markets. He now has someone managing his money as the first significant drop in the market cured his thinking.

Trouble was ... no one could convince him that a dropping market could happen.


Cheers


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Just a Guy said:


> Gold will go up, unless it goes down...that barring it remains flat.


This is old-style thinking that is out of date for the 21st century. There are lots more directions than just up and down. It's time to start thinking in 3D. :biggrin:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Reminds me of the old joke...

Jimmy couldn't figure out why the ball seemed to be getting bigger and bigger...then it hit him. 

Suppose you could substitute some form of investing and/or debt for ball in this case.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_DOH!!!_ NFLX added another $1.23 today !!!! I'm goin' IN !!!
UPDATE @ 3pm ET - oops- looks like the arse is now gone outta netflix too...now DOWN $4.37
perfect timing on my part!!!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> this is all good discussion...you guys make more sense than the geezers I have coffee with at McDonalds...
> now, another question ...what's your outlook for gold , given the current market activity?


My brain tells me Gold should be going up but my eyes tell me it has been going down since 2011. I'm watching the present run up so I can fade it when it tops. In other words, looking to sell call spreads and/or buy puts when it runs out of gas.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> _DOH!!!_ NFLX added another $1.23 today !!!! I'm goin' IN !!!


I'd be fading NFLX too if it wasn't for earnings coming out in 12 days.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

waddaya mean by "fading" ?


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> _DOH!!!_ NFLX added another $1.23 today !!!! I'm goin' IN !!!
> UPDATE @ 3pm ET - oops- looks like the arse is now gone outta netflix too...now DOWN $4.37
> perfect timing on my part!!!


Getting so emotional in stock investing might not be the best approach!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Janus said:


> Getting so emotional in stock investing might not be the best approach!


I'm concerned that jargey may have "tossed" his chips in with another irreverent member here :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> waddaya mean by "fading" ?


Fading means betting against something. Gold is in a long down trend but it bounces up and down. I don't want to get long when it's falling but I don't mind being short something that is falling. When it bounces up it is a safe time to sell short, sell calls or buy puts.

My view is that the stock market is in a bear market and that being the case, it makes sense to sell short if you see a good opportunity.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Jargey today I bought some April AAPL put spreads and defrayed the cost by selling some February call spreads. In other words I am betting Apple will go down between now and the end of April. I put the trade on for a net credit. Will show a profit as long as AAPL stays below 106. Right now it is 100.05. Max loss if AAPL above 110 at the end of Feb, $2375. Max profit if AAPL below 90 before next April, $2625. Is this the kind of trade you are looking for?
> 
> PS if Apple confounds the experts and goes up I can avoid a loss by rolling the trade out.


Up $712.50 as of today's close. Apple stock 95.91. This trade rocks.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> 1. Long USDCAD at 1.400
> 2. Short DBC at 13.13
> 3. Short ILF at 20.79
> 4. Short HYG at 80.25


After just two days, here are the results of my suggested "making a quick buck" trades

1. +0.8% profit
2. +2.1% profit
3. +6.1% profit
4. +0.6% profit

The trend's your friend!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

rusty & james : I like your numbers. wish I knew what you're talking about, & how to do it!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been studying investing for 50 years and feel I am beginning to find the edge of a clue. With all the resources available today, you should be able to cut that down to 2 or 3 years.

Apple trade up $637.50 in other words, down ($75) for the day. That is all right, if it drops 7 points in the next 98 days I'm a winner.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

So has everyone made lots of money trading those bounces yet?

Trading: 50% of the time it works every time.

Let me know when you want to be picked up from the casino.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

CPA Candidate said:


> So has everyone made lots of money trading those bounces yet?
> 
> Trading: 50% of the time it works every time.
> 
> Let me know when you want to be picked up from the casino.



Only


----------

